# Was sind eure "Most wanted" Spiele?



## RyzA (2. September 2015)

Hallo!


Auf welches Games wartet und freut ihr euch am meisten?

Bei mir sind es aktuell

- No mans sky
- Doom
- Deus Ex 4
- The Division
- Star Citizen
- Mass Effect 4


----------



## Guru4GPU (2. September 2015)

Ich persönlich auf The Division, ich mag solche Taktik Shooter in denen man auch mal schleichen kann


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (2. September 2015)

Da ich nichtmehr soviel Zeit zum zocken habe, habe ich nur 2 Games auf dem Radar

No Mans Sky (ist schon näheres zum Releasezeitpunkt bekannt außer "2015"?)
Star Citizen


----------



## Rolk (2. September 2015)

Fallout 4
Squadron 42
XCOM 2
Ashes of the Singularity

Wegen Spielen die noch weiter weg sind mache ich mich erst mal nicht verrückt.


----------



## Tiz92 (2. September 2015)

Eigentlich Stalker2 was aber nicht angekündigt ist. 

Battlefront wollte ich schon kaufen, allerdings ist es ohne dedizierte Server doof..

Mass Effect 4 freue ich mich auch sehr. 
Doom 4 eigentlich auch. 

Ich hoffe dass ein neues Metro bald angekündigt wird und sonst fällt mir gerade nicht viel ein.

Nach Witcher 3 freue ich mich auf Cyberpunk 2077 sehr und Star Citizen werde ich mir sicher anschauen.


----------



## Artic-crusher (2. September 2015)

So viel ist aktuell gar nicht für mich dabei. Ich werd mir wohl Mafia 3 holen und einfach aus Prinzip wie alle Teile davor auch Total War: Warhammer


----------



## DomeBMX90 (2. September 2015)

Bei mir:

Star Wars: Battlefront
Fallout 4
NFS (brauche noch mehr Infos)
Star Citizen
Act of Aggression(kommt bald


----------



## Gripschi (2. September 2015)

Star Citzien
Fallout 4 

Und Warhammer Total War, wobei Ich sehr skeptisch bin...


----------



## Dichlorvos (2. September 2015)

Cossacks 3


----------



## Tiz92 (2. September 2015)

Dichlorvos schrieb:


> Cossacks 3



Na ich kaufe das auch, hauptsächlich damit sie mit dem Geld dann Stalker 2 machen.


----------



## Kotor (2. September 2015)

No mans sky
Star Wars Battlefront
und alles altes was sich mit Oculus Rift spielen lässt (pCars, Assetto Corsa, TF2, ...) 

grüße
kotor


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (4. September 2015)

Ich freue mich auf Divinity: Original Sin 2.
Ansonsten fühle ich mich zur Zeit von den bisher angekündigten Spielen für 2016 wenig angesprochen.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (4. September 2015)

Heroes 7, XCOM2, Star Wars: Battlefront


----------



## Zybba (4. September 2015)

XCOM 2



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Nach Witcher 3 freue ich mich auf Cyberpunk 2077 sehr


Ach ja, das hatte ich schon völlig vergessen... Mit der frühen Ankündigung hat sich CD Projekt meiner Meinung nach echt keinen Gefallen getan...
An sich weiß man ja nichts über das Gameplay(?), aber das Setting spricht mich an.



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Ich persönlich auf The Division, ich mag solche Taktik Shooter in denen man auch mal schleichen kann


Wird das möglich sein?  Mir siehts eher nach stumpfem MMO Shooter aus.
Mir ist bisher zu wenig über das Spiel bekannt, aber es sind für mich interessante Elemente drin.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2015)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Nach Witcher 3 freue ich mich auf Cyberpunk 2077 sehr und Star Citizen werde ich mir sicher anschauen.


Da wurde noch ein Cyberpunk Spiel angekündigt was irgendwie auf dem Mars spielt. Mir fällt der Name gerade nicht ein.


Edit: The Technomancer. Dürfte auch interessant werden.


----------



## Ich 15 (4. September 2015)

Mass Effect: Andromeda
Mirror's Edge Catalyst
Kingdom Come: Deliverance
Elex


----------



## repe (6. September 2015)

ich freu mich insbesondere aufs ödland in fallout 4


----------



## Leob12 (7. September 2015)

Fallout 4
NBA 2K16
Fifa 16
Mirrors Edge


----------



## Niza (10. September 2015)

Bei mir sind es :
Anno 2205 
Starcraft 2 Legacy of the Void
Roller Coaster Tycoon World.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Kalisto94 (11. September 2015)

Freu mich mega auf:
Fallout 4!!
Star Wars Battlefront (bin aber skeptisch ob das was wird)
Deus Ex 4


----------

